# Best Raws?



## Reality Wizard (Jun 24, 2020)

Anyone have a supplier for either the best raws or genuine pharma gear (ampules are fine if it?s pharma)?

I want to make sure I?ve got a great supplier, so I?m looking for someone who has tested products.

Thanks!!


----------



## Tfusion (Sep 14, 2020)

Reality Wizard said:


> Anyone have a supplier for either the best raws or genuine pharma gear (ampules are fine if it?s pharma)?
> 
> I want to make sure I?ve got a great supplier, so I?m looking for someone who has tested products.
> 
> Thanks!!


I have no clue. With everything going on with China, restrictions, and customs. I would stay within the US but if you find quality pm me 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

